# HULK - 12.5st Pitbull!



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

The size on this mofo! 17 months old, 12.5 stone and still growing!!










Hulk bulk! Possibly the world's biggest pitbull at 174lbs? | Daily Mail Online


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

suitable as family pets









fcuk that! it would eat ME alive if I wouldn't feed it.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Archaic said:


> The size on this mofo! 17 months old, 12.5 stone and still growing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Christ.... if one of them was heading furiously in your direction what would you do?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Fletch68 said:


> Christ.... if one of them was heading furiously in your direction what would you do?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Fletch68 said:


> Christ.... if one of them was heading furiously in your direction what would you do?


They are bread as guard dogs for the rich and famous, trained from a pup to attack a threat. The owner said he could break a mans arm like a twig with no effort.

Not surprisingly, they are illegal in the UK.. 

As for what I'd do, I would run my fcuking ars3 off lol and hope not to die..


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Archaic said:


> They are bread as guard dogs for the rich and famous, trained from a pup to attack a threat. The owner said he could break a mans arm like a twig with no effort.
> 
> Not surprisingly, they are illegal in the UK..
> 
> As for what I'd do, I would run my fcuking ars3 off lol and hope not to die..


Of course there not legal in the UK. You have to let your home be broke into and your family attacked here by scum bags where as America u can have these chained up in your house or just blow their heads off if you can. People say America have it all wrong... really?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

He is a big boy lol. Wouldn't have to walk him you could ride him round the park and save your own legs


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

looks like a mastiff /pitbull cross rather than a pure pitbull , still a big dog.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

looks like a beta dog


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

That thing would make a meal of a lion ffs


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Sod the army, just breed thousands of these to attack ISIS.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Perhaps i would try and out fight it....use jabs and a strong defence.


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

BetterThanYou said:


> suitable as family pets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pitbuls are actually really good family pets, ive got one and shes the softest dog ive ever owned. My 4 y/o rides around on her back at times lol. It's just that a few di*kheads have given then a bad reputation.

Im sure @FelonE would agree


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

looks soft as muck.. ive had few pits , staffs and mastiffs, never been bit or had one attack anybody.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

havering said:


> Sod the army, just breed thousands of these to attack ISIS.


Hmmmmmmm go on......


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Pitbulls may be the sweetest dogs in the world, its just if they do flip, and they can, it sometimes only needs a scare they do huge amounts of damage and they dont stop because of the high prey drive.

The dog in the photo isnt a pitbull in the true sense, its too big.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

The size of its bloody head!

Its neck must have some strength in it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chronic said:


> Pitbuls are actually really good family pets, ive got one and shes the softest dog ive ever owned. My 4 y/o rides around on her back at times lol. It's just that a few di*kheads have given then a bad reputation.
> 
> Im sure @FelonE would agree


Exactly mate. My Jiinx is good as gold. Normally people that have never owned one that talk negatively about them. Even the Kennel Club are campaigning to end BSL atm. You can't judge an animal by it's breed,they're individuals and how they're raised determines how they behave.

Would you judge a person by their colour?


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> You can't judge an animal by it's breed,they're individuals and how they're raised determines how they behave.


True. But then how many people have you heard of being savaged to death by Yorkshire Terriers, Toy Poodles, Cocker Spaniels ........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HJC1972 said:


> True. But then how many people haveyou heard of being savaged to death by Yorkshire Terriers, Toy Poodles, Cocker Spaniels ........


I'm not saying they aren't capable of killing someone but just because they're capable of it does that mean they will? You're capable of killing someone so should you be treated like a murderer?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> You ain't trained it right cos......
> 
> Sorry fella its a quirk in their breeding, its what they are bread for, fighting.....They were bread to attack things like cattle/beast even used for bear baiting. I agree its down to the owner to train their dog correctly however the sad thing is this does not happen to often and the breed gets the bad name because they are potentially lethal animals. Would you Give a 5 year old child a loaded hand gun to play with? Its the same thing giving a half witted adult a dog like this as a pet. :nono:


Have you ever owned one?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dangerous Dog Breeds | Dog Bite Claims


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

I really like the look of staffies, pits, rotties etc... but its a image thing for me if im totally honest, same with 95% of the owners of these types of dogs, although im sure you all wont care to admit it :whistling:

I definitely wouldn't have one of them breeds in the house with my kids, don't care what anyone says, even of theres only a tiny chance that the dog might turn, its still a chance... whats more important.. kids or pet?


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

> You ain't trained it right cos......
> 
> Sorry fella its a quirk in their breeding, its what they are bread for, fighting.....They were bread to attack things like cattle/beast even used for bear baiting. I agree its down to the owner to train their dog correctly however the sad thing is this does not happen to often and the breed gets the bad name because they are potentially lethal animals. Would you Give a 5 year old child a loaded hand gun to play with? Its the same thing giving a half witted adult a dog like this as a pet. :nono:


If you could get my pitbul to attack anything I'd be amazed mate, but try and walk in my house with my staffy running around and id bet you'd leave without any calf muscle lol.

Dog's, like people, have personalities, it is that, that determines their nature.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Yeah his name was cracker. lovely placid soft as sh1te dog. sold him to a close friend who has a farm when my daughter was was born. Dogs are pack animals and the introduction of a new born baby to our family would upset the balance so I didn't want to take the chance. To be honest the chances of anything happening is probably miniscule to never. However when we start using words like probably do you want to take a chance with small children? No not me never. At the end of the day they are animals not members of your family as some people say.
> 
> When my daughter grew old enough we got her a Patterdale Terrier which again is a placid soft as muck dog. This one just hates all other animals, its the terrier breeding.


You could probably die in a car crash,does that stop you from going in cars? Your Mrs could probably cheat on you,does that stop you from having a Mrs?

Lots of things could happen.... Doesn't mean they will.


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

icamero1 said:


> I really like the look of staffies, pits, rotties etc... but its a image thing for me if im totally honest, same with 95% of the owners of these types of dogs, although im sure you all wont care to admit it :whistling:
> 
> *I definitely wouldn't have one of them breeds in the house with my kids, don't care what anyone says, even of theres only a tiny chance that the dog might turn, its still a chance... whats more important.. kids or pet?*


If that's the case, you should never have a dog. There is no way that anyone could be % 100 sure that their dog wont turn.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

True it is in part down to nature but some animals have it ingrained in them.

I've brought up a couple of golden retrievers that were both soft as warm butter. Also bought up a tiny westie. No change in how I've raised them but the westie will nip away and has a shorter temper which I put down to his terrier nature. He is also far more protective of his toys and food. He's a little cutie don't get me wrong, and still not dangerous because he's tiny - but if he had his nippy temperament in something bigger then he would be more dangerous.

I don't put anything down to how it's been raised differently because it hasn't, but by nature terriers are like this - in much the same staffys, pitbulls, Dobermans, alsations etc all have a more likely chance of snapping IMO than more traditional family pets.


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

Chronic said:


> Pitbuls are actually really good family pets, ive got one and shes the softest dog ive ever owned. My 4 y/o rides around on her back at times lol. It's just that a few di*kheads have given then a bad reputation.
> 
> Im sure @FelonE would agree


Thats it mate its the way the owner brimgs the dog up. any dog can be aggressive if its brang up the wrong aggressive way :whistling:


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Chronic said:


> If that's the case, you should never have a dog. There is no way that anyone could be % 100 sure that their dog wont turn.


the mrs has got a chihauhau, very unlikely to hurt our kids, and even when the dog bites the kids they are not bothered because her teeth are not sharp and her bite strength isn't strong.

there is a chance that any dog could attack owner/kids, but more likely to be a rotte, staff, pitt


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Pits were used a lot during the war. The won awards for dragging squaddies back from no mans land to safety. You can train any dog to be violent. Same as you can train them to be good as gold.


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

icamero1 said:


> the mrs has got a chihauhau, *very unlikely to hurt our kids*, and even when the dog bites the kids they are not bothered because her teeth are not sharp and her bite strength isn't strong.
> 
> there is a chance that any dog could attack owner/kids, but more likely to be a rotte, staff, pitt


Very unlikely, but still possible?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

reckon it would be a brilliant pet, its so big it probably already knows its dominant and protective of its family and would be chilled out, like the big guy who doesnt need to act hard to be left alone, not like them daft snappy dogs with little man syndrome!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Another hard man pitbull thread, "oh they're lovely etc."

Dunno, even Joe Rogan says if you get the wrong one there's fk all you can do about it, they're just nasty animals from their breeding.

IF you need a dog to make you feel like a man you're probs not.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got a yorkshire terrier and a pit and the yorkie is flat out fawking evil! Ok you wouldn't die from her bite but she's more likely to atack you than the pit....... The only thing is, if the pit does decide to turn then there's not much you can do about it.

Love my dog to bits, but can't ever 100% trust it, same as you can't 100% totally trust a person/personality. I'm as chilled out out they come but there's been a couple of points I've totally lost it and things have happened. Not something I'd like to withness with a 4 and half stone ball of muscle with a jaw bigger than mine and shaper teeth


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Probably only 20% Pitt at best...... Bullys are shiite claims to pitts


----------



## pete-vtr (Jul 4, 2010)

Poor [email protected]ard wont live long carrying all that weight.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

icamero1 said:


> I really like the look of staffies, pits, rotties etc... but its a image thing for me if im totally honest, same with 95% of the owners of these types of dogs, although im sure you all wont care to admit it :whistling:
> 
> I definitely wouldn't have one of them breeds in the house with my kids, don't care what anyone says, even of theres only a tiny chance that the dog might turn, its still a chance... whats more important.. kids or pet?


Pet's without a doubt. Kids are toxic.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

TommyBananas said:


> Pet's without a doubt. Kids are toxic.


kids don't **** under the conservatory furniture


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

One of my Newfoundlands is 187 lbs but thats fairly normal for a Newfie.

On the other hand this pitbull is jeffing HUGE!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

megatron said:


> Another hard man pitbull thread, "oh they're lovely etc."
> 
> Dunno, even Joe Rogan says if you get the wrong one there's fk all you can do about it, they're just nasty animals from their breeding.
> 
> IF you need a dog to make you feel like a man you're probs not.


So people saying Pits are good dogs makes them people 'hard men'? Lol. Grow up.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

FelonE said:


> So people saying Pits are good dogs makes them people 'hard men'? Lol. Grow up.


Aww 

Yes I do think most people who tote about Pit bulls and similar style dogs are making up for something, nobody ever got savaged by a yorkie x

We don't need to have animals that have the potential to kill people very easily, this is why you can't go and buy a lion for example. If you need to have one I feel it says something about your manhood.

But then some guy who thinks he's cool for being in and out of prison is unlikely to understand the sentiment...


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

i'd much rather run from this then a 80 lb fit as **** pit bull personally


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

My dog is a lab/spaniel

She's a wuss but for some reason it's always the little dogs that go for her, little man syndrome.

if she went for me for whatever reason i could over power her. There is a certain degree of trust, she knows i'm in charge and acts that way because we've trained her well.

I would trust her with kids, but not a baby for obvious reasons.

You should also teach kids that she has feelings as well so not to smack her or pull her or whatever.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

megatron said:


> Aww
> 
> Yes I do think most people who tote about Pit bulls and similar style dogs are making up for something, nobody ever got savaged by a yorkie x
> 
> ...


I said the same thing on a thread a while back n got a ton of hate

how many times do you see a westie rip a kids arm off in the paper?

I don't believe in that "its not the dog its the owner bull****"... Although sometimes that will be the case, the fact is not all dogs are the same with regards to there psycholgocial and social behaviour... some are inherently more aggressive then others and thats a fact


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

megatron said:


> Aww
> 
> Yes I do think most people who tote about Pit bulls and similar style dogs are making up for something, nobody ever got savaged by a yorkie x
> 
> ...


Please quote a post where I've said going in and out of prison is cool.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

megatron said:


> Aww
> 
> Yes I do think most people who tote about Pit bulls and similar style dogs are making up for something, nobody ever got savaged by a yorkie x
> 
> ...


A pet lion would be pretty fvcking cool though. :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

What is it with some people on here? Yesterday I was talking about how I train legs and some bellend said I've got a big ego and think I'm think I'm the best bodybuilder here lol wtf? No quotes of me saying it though funnily enough. Today I'm just saying how good Pits are(mine is anyway) and another bellend is saying how I think it's cool to be in and out of prison(which I don't). Get a grip ffs.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What is it with some people on here? Yesterday I was talking about how I train legs and some bellend said I've got a big ego and think I'm think I'm the best bodybuilder here lol wtf? No quotes of me saying it though funnily enough. Today I'm just saying how good Pits are(mine is anyway) and another bellend is saying how I think it's cool to be in and out of prison(which I don't). Get a grip ffs.


I dunno man, people just massively interpret posts sometimes... don't let it bother you, it can be annoying though


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> I dunno man, people just massively interoperate posts sometimes... don't let it bother you, it can be annoying though


It doesn't bother me mate. Think it's sad. They obviously pay a lot more attention to me than I do them lol.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> I dunno man, people just massively interpret posts sometimes... don't let it bother you, it can be annoying though


So what if i prefer to wear vests rather than stringers, what's it to you dik head?

Some people on this forum eh...


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> So what if i prefer to wear vests rather than stringers, what's it to you dik head?
> 
> Some people on this forum eh...


you referring to that homosexual comment I made?

that's called banter and totally different to work FelonE is talking about


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> you referring to that homosexual comment I made?
> 
> that's called banter and totally different to work FelonE is talking about


I think you missed the joke.

or i missed the joke.

One of us definitely did.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Aww he's a proper cutey my Mrs would love him, he is definitely crossed with a mastiff or something as I have a pure pit who is big but looks very different in the face, much more lean on the body with narrower waste visible abs and split in the chest.

As I say my pit is big at about 8 stone because he eats a high protein diet and pulls logs with a harness for fun  but this dog is huge.

Yes I live in the UK and yes technically my dog is illegal but I walk him in daylight and no one will ever take that dog off me, I don't care what people say he is my best friend, would die for me and my family without hesitation and would never hurt a kid or anyone that he wasn't defending himself or his family from, I leave him alone with my 5 month old son who absolutely adores him.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I think you missed the joke.
> 
> or i missed the joke.
> 
> One of us definitely did.


Ha I think I did

I always comment on threads that stringers are homosexual so I thought you was on about that


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I think you missed the joke.
> 
> or i missed the joke.
> 
> One of us definitely did.


I didn't, that's why I liked it lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What is it with some people on here? Yesterday I was talking about how I train legs and some bellend said I've got a big ego and think I'm think I'm the best bodybuilder here lol wtf? No quotes of me saying it though funnily enough. Today I'm just saying how good Pits are(mine is anyway) and another bellend is saying how I think it's cool to be in and out of prison(which I don't). Get a grip ffs.


Have some carbs and chill out.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Mildo said:


> That thing would make a meal of a lion ffs


I hardly think so mate, male lions weigh in at about 260 - 400 lbs, and don't forget their claws...can you tell I watch too much national geo ? Kkkk


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Have some carbs and chill out.


I'm on around 450 carbs mate lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Another ego boost post........


Shakes head

Can't fvcking win lol


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Chronic said:


> If you could get my pitbul to attack anything I'd be amazed mate, but try and walk in my house with my staffy running around and id bet you'd leave without any calf muscle lol.
> 
> Dog's, like people, have personalities, it is that, that determines their nature.


i agree mate,how you bring them up along with their personalities,makes all the difference...

i had a female Rhodesian Ridgeback who was soft as sh1te,unless you physically went for,me,the wife.or our kids,she would have tore you to bits for that offence

we bought her 2 staffies as play mates,they all got on great

i miss having dogs

cheers shaun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Sorry fell to good an opportunity to waste.... :thumb:


It's alright mate I'm used to it these days haha


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

FelonE said:


> It doesn't bother me mate. Think it's sad. They obviously pay a lot more attention to me than I do them lol.


I think your username is enough mate x


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

FelonE said:


> It doesn't bother me mate. Think it's sad. They obviously pay a lot more attention to me than I do them lol.


No mate it's what you get when you tell someone to "grow up" for having a differing opinion to you, a personal attack in return... Clearly you have more trouble coping with it than I


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

megatron said:


> I think your username is enough mate x


oooo kill 'em


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

megatron said:


> Aww
> 
> Yes I do think most people who tote about Pit bulls and similar style dogs are making up for something, nobody ever got savaged by a yorkie x
> 
> ...


Newsicle News: Yorkshire Terrier Attacks Boy, 9 Prompts Fresh Calls to Extend Banned Breed List

you are getting to be the classic example of an egotistical meathead that thinks he is better than everyone .

not sure why you feel the need to constantly put people down although i guess it shows alot about your lack of manhood


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MRSTRONG said:


> Newsicle News: Yorkshire Terrier Attacks Boy, 9 Prompts Fresh Calls to Extend Banned Breed List
> 
> you are getting to be the classic example of an egotistical meathead that thinks he is better than everyone .
> 
> not sure why you feel the need to constantly put people down although i guess it shows alot about your lack of manhood


He had it coming


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

megatron said:


> He had it coming


why did he and why from you ?

are you some kind of internet enforcer ?

i think he`s alright as i do you - although ive seen more garbage from you than he recently .

if you were a dog i would put money on you being a jack russel given how they are yappy little cnuts :lol:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MRSTRONG said:


> why did he and why from you ?
> 
> are you some kind of internet enforcer ?
> 
> ...


I was talking about the 9 year old boy lol

Nah Felone is allright, just needs to learn to debate without throwing toys about (FYI I got told to grow up for my opinion, meh whatever, everyone has bad days, I just like a good wind up when baited)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

megatron said:


> No mate it's what you get when you tell someone to "grow up" for having a differing opinion to you, a personal attack in return... Clearly you have more trouble coping with it than I


Ok. Have a good day.


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

I have always had border terriers about the house, had a few Jack Rs and Patterdales. The Jack Rs were evil wee b4stards the Patterdale would chase his shadow stupid fecker. Anyway i used to walk them near an old disused grave yard and let them off to run around. The Patterdale got jumped by two foxes after startling them then chasing after them, the border terrier killed them both definitely saved the Patterdales life. I couldn't get to them as they had gone through a high fence, it was a frightening experience and i've never seen a dog lose it like that, eyes rolled back in his head and wouldn't let go of the fox's throat until it had stopped moving. I wouldnt want to be anywhere near something as big as that dog if it lost it.

Border terriers are pound for pound the toughest little fvckers i've seen, the Mayweather of the dog world for sure. They are known for having a very high pain threshold and you have to keep and eye out for this. I've got two young kids and the borders are very protective of them, getting themselves between any strangers and the kids if we are out walking. The kids pull them round the house by the ears.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If my yorkie hadn't been spayed, I'd have got home and tried to breed her and my pit after reading this and created a nasty medium sized cvnt of a dog


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Mince Pies said:


> I have always had border terriers about the house, had a few Jack Rs and Patterdales. The Jack Rs were evil wee b4stards the Patterdale would chase his shadow stupid fecker. Anyway i used to walk them near an old disused grave yard and let them off to run around. The Patterdale got jumped by two foxes, the border terrier killed them both definitely saved the Patterdales life. I couldn't get to them as they had gone through a high fence, it was a frightening experience and i've never seen a dog lose it like that, eyes rolled back in his head and wouldn't let go of the foxe's throat until it had stopped moving. I wouldnt want to be anywhere near something as big as that dog if it lost it.
> 
> Border terriers are pound for pound the toughest little fvckers i've seen, the Mayweather of the dog world for sure. They are known for having a very high pain threshold and you have to keep and eye out for this. I've got two young kids and the borders are very protective of them, getting themselves between any strangers and the kids if we are out walking. The kids pull them round the house by the ears.


I have a border pup, he's a wonderful little thing


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> Newsicle News: Yorkshire Terrier Attacks Boy, 9 Prompts Fresh Calls to Extend Banned Breed List
> 
> you are getting to be the classic example of an egotistical meathead that thinks he is better than everyone .
> 
> not sure why you feel the need to constantly put people down although i guess it shows alot about your lack of manhood


Nice sweeping statement of meatheads/bodybuilders there. Dont really see how he comes across as thinking he is better than everyone else when he is clearly just voicing his opinion and gets told to grow up for it!?!

As for putting people down, didnt you used to spend a hell of a lot of time doing the same? Calling guys smaller than you pencil necks etc? Remember when you point the finger at others, you have 3 pointing back at you fat boy :tongue:


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

i think its up to the owners how how well they can train the dogs, but i agree with the theory of certain breeds.

it all depends on the bloodline, temperament of its elders, the dog itself and how quickly it picks things up...is isnt as simple just classifying a breed as such, but it does make a big difference.

If anyone has heard of the cordoba fighting dog, its now extinct because the dog was so vicious, instead of males/female mating they would fight instead! they had to let the breed die out.

the dog in the photo looks very placid, but you never know


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Nice sweeping statement of meatheads/bodybuilders there. Dont really see how he comes across as thinking he is better than everyone else when he is clearly just voicing his opinion and gets told to grow up for it!?!
> 
> As for putting people down, didnt you used to spend a hell of a lot of time doing the same? Calling guys smaller than you pencil necks etc? Remember when you point the finger at others, you have 3 pointing back at you fat boy :tongue:


it`s not just this thread but most he posts in , not really a sweeping statement when its true :lol:

ive only called someone a pencil neck as a result of them being a team bellend member and/or trolling my youtube , however slim you are the skinniest of all pencil necks perhaps even head pencil neck but i know you like it you skinny orange man


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> it`s not just this thread but most he posts in , not really a sweeping statement when its true :lol:
> 
> ive only called someone a pencil neck as a result of them being a team bellend member and/or trolling my youtube , however slim you are the skinniest of all pencil necks perhaps even head pencil neck but i know you like it you skinny orange man


Maybe as a "strongman" you dont get the humour in his posts mate, coz i find the **** funny.

OMG you have a youtube channel? Please tell me what it is.....wait let me guess......FatWannabeStrongman? Either way i tend to agree with Megacunt, a lot of people who have these types of breeds tend to think they are the village gangster and walk around like they are Barry Big Boll0cks. Dont like the powerful breeds as (i suppose with any dog) they have the potential to attack but with these breeds the damage could be fatal and most of them you see in the park dont even seem to be trained in the slightest which is extremely annoying.

I'll stick with my Cavapoo.....she's a beast!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

MRSTRONG said:


> it`s not just this thread but most he posts in , not really a sweeping statement when its true :lol:
> 
> ive only called someone a pencil neck as a result of them being a team bellend member and/or trolling my youtube , however slim you are the skinniest of all pencil necks perhaps even head pencil neck but i know you like it you skinny orange man


Bodybuilder with an ego?

Say it ain't so!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Nice sweeping statement of meatheads/bodybuilders there. Dont really see how he comes across as thinking he is better than everyone else when he is clearly just voicing his opinion and gets told to grow up for it!?!
> 
> As for putting people down, didnt you used to spend a hell of a lot of time doing the same? Calling guys smaller than you pencil necks etc? Remember when you point the finger at others, you have 3 pointing back at you fat boy :tongue:


I said grow up because nobody was trying to be a 'hard man' by talking about Pitbulls and by suggesting we were seems very immature. I'm a family man with a family dog,how does that translate to me trying to be a 'hard man'?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Roid-Rage said:


> Aww he's a proper cutey my Mrs would love him, he is definitely crossed with a mastiff or something as I have a pure pit who is big but looks very different in the face, much more lean on the body with narrower waste visible abs and split in the chest.
> 
> As I say my pit is big at about 8 stone because he eats a high protein diet and pulls logs with a harness for fun  but this dog is huge.
> 
> Yes I live in the UK and yes technically my dog is illegal but I walk him in daylight and no one will ever take that dog off me, I don't care what people say he is my best friend, would die for me and my family without hesitation and would never hurt a kid or anyone that he wasn't defending himself or his family from, I leave him alone with my 5 month old son who absolutely adores him.


If this ends in any mauling then the dog will get destroyed, you likely in prison for owning the banned breed, and somebody else potentially ripped to pieces.

I love dogs, but you're playing with fire there bud.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

FelonE said:


> I said grow up because nobody was trying to be a 'hard man' by talking about Pitbulls and by suggesting we were seems very immature. I'm a family man with a family dog,how does that translate to me trying to be a 'hard man'?


Bet you were hard in prison?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

megatron said:


> Bet you were hard in prison?


This is what I mean. What are you even talking about?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Maybe as a "strongman" you dont get the humour in his posts mate, coz i find the **** funny.
> 
> OMG you have a youtube channel? Please tell me what it is.....wait let me guess......FatWannabeStrongman? Either way i tend to agree with Megacunt, a lot of people who have these types of breeds tend to think they are the village gangster and walk around like they are Barry Big Boll0cks. Dont like the powerful breeds as (i suppose with any dog) they have the potential to attack but with these breeds the damage could be fatal and most of them you see in the park dont even seem to be trained in the slightest which is extremely annoying.
> 
> I'll stick with my Cavapoo.....she's a beast!


I guess until your back stage trying eachothers thongs on applying fake tan and slipping eachother a digit whilst mirin another supposes "straight" mans muscles you never quite get on the same humour level .

My youtube is called ihaveasignedtshirtbyronniecolemanandyoudont

I do agree though that 99% of pitbull owners are chavvy drug dealing crackhead types :lol:

Ive got an american bulldog which is so hard she rolls over when a poodle shows its teeth :lol:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

FelonE said:


> This is what I mean. What are you even talking about?


FFS dude, grow a sense of humour....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

megatron said:


> FFS dude, grow a sense of humour....


Nothing wrong with my sense of humour. Just my dickhead tolerance.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

FelonE said:


> Nothing wrong with my sense of humour.


Can see that from your tattoos



I'm here for another hour or so xx


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MRSTRONG said:


> I guess until your back stage trying eachothers thongs on applying fake tan and slipping eachother a digit whilst mirin another supposes "straight" mans muscles you never quite get on the same humour level .
> 
> My youtube is called ihaveasignedtshirtbyronniecolemanandyoudont
> 
> ...


 :lol: i resent the fact that you think we only slip each other one digit!!! I prefer 2, both curved down towards my prostate whilst getting a reacharound using ProTan as lube!!

Hahahahaha i have a signed photo of him.....thats it 

Exactly mate, you know the type, look like you, but with more tats and probably a bit more muscle too :lol:

Your dog sounds like a hairier version of you then......if i had a perm


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

megatron said:


> Can see that from your tattoos
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here for another hour or so xx


Girl bye


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

FelonE said:


> Girl bye


pfhahahaha

this thread made my day 

I tried to have a laugh but you're so up tight, amazing.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: i resent the fact that you think we only slip each other one digit!!! I prefer 2, both curved down towards my prostate whilst getting a reacharound using ProTan as lube!!
> 
> Hahahahaha i have a signed photo of him.....thats it
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Archaic said:


> If this ends in any mauling then the dog will get destroyed, you likely in prison for owning the banned breed, and somebody else potentially ripped to pieces.
> 
> I love dogs, but you're playing with fire there bud.


I see your point mate but if you met Dillon (that's the dog) then you would realise that ain't ever going to happen, I've had him since he was a puppy (he's 3 now) and he has been brought up like a baby and so he is one, just a body building baby with genetics we would all die for.

I know his dad who is 6 and lives with my sister who has a 1 and a half year old daughter and I know his mum who is 5 and she lives with a mate of mine who has a 4 year old boy and a 2 year old girl. All 3 dogs are pure pitbulls and not one of them has mauled a dog or a person and none of them would without a very good reason. If someone breaks into my house then you are right they will get mauled but I might maul them before the dog gets there anyway 

I understand that people base their opinion on what they know but the fact that it isn't the breed its the owner or way they are brought up is something I very strongly feel about, I actually volunteer for an animal charity called four paws that is actively campaigning against the dangerous dogs act because all it has really caused is animal homes full of bull terriers, lots of perfectly nice dogs to be destroyed and idiots to just pick another breed to make vicious.

The whole reasoning behind the dangerous dogs act are either justified by "certain breeds have a nature they are born with and cannot be changed to be civilised" , once upon a time that was said about black people, is called racism and is now recognised as absolute ignorance but it wasn't then.

The second justification is that "certain breeds have more capacity to inflict damage if they suddenly lose their temper" well if this was applied to humans and humans that were capable of inflicting more damage due to muscle mass etc. then most of the people on this site would be put down including myself but in reality someone who is capable of inflicting more damage is often the calmer person and this also applies to dogs, when I walk Dillon and a Yorkshire terrier starts growling at him he usually wags his tail and carries on walking cause he ain't bothered, just the same as a 6 foot body builder getting gobbed off at by 5 foot weed.

Dogs should only be destroyed if they commit an offence not because someone thinks they might and the irresponsible owner should be put down with them.



MRSTRONG said:


> I guess until your back stage trying eachothers thongs on applying fake tan and slipping eachother a digit whilst mirin another supposes "straight" mans muscles you never quite get on the same humour level .
> 
> My youtube is called ihaveasignedtshirtbyronniecolemanandyoudont
> 
> ...


Haha well I'm an IT consultant for the MoD who served my country for 5 years previous to that, owns a house and has a Mrs, a 5 month old baby, two cats (who the dog loves by the way) and I own a pitbull so I must be the 1% 

I didn't pick the breed for the violence I picked him because he was the cutest sweetest little puppy and I firmly believe because of their high tolerance and docile nature that they are the best dogs for young kids. I grew up with a pitbull which was owned by my parents before the ban in 91 and was kept anyway and she never mauled anyone.

In America they are known as the nanny dogs and don't have anything like the same reputation as over here, people have just been brainwashed by pc plod who doesn't like the fact when he comes to my door with a german shepherd my dog will think "ye and what mate".

The "chavvy drug dealing crackhead types" you refer to though I completely agree are the problem not the dogs and I would quite happily run a euthanasia clinic for them.

Apologies for the long response this is something I feel very strongly about.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Roid-Rage said:


> I see your point mate but if you met Dillon (that's the dog) then you would realise that ain't ever going to happen, I've had him since he was a puppy (he's 3 now) and he has been brought up like a baby and so he is one, just a body building baby with genetics we would all die for.
> 
> I know his dad who is 6 and lives with my sister who has a 1 and a half year old daughter and I know his mum who is 5 and she lives with a mate of mine who has a 4 year old boy and a 2 year old girl. All 3 dogs are pure pitbulls and not one of them has mauled a dog or a person and none of them would without a very good reason. If someone breaks into my house then you are right they will get mauled but I might maul them before the dog gets there anyway
> 
> ...


heres my little baby
View attachment 167099


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Fletch68 said:


> Christ.... if one of them was heading furiously in your direction what would you do?


ask @comfla is he used to dealing with big beasts


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> ask @comfla is he used to dealing with big beasts


Beastmaster :lol:


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> heres my little baby
> View attachment 167099


Aw looks like a lovely dog mate, looks like it would rather a belly rub than a fight just like mine.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Roid-Rage said:


> Aw looks like a lovely dog mate, looks like it would rather a belly rub than a fight just like mine.


not a bad bone in her body , i got her from the kennels she was 8 months old she`s now 2 and a brilliant dog really couldnt have a nicer/softer dog .


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

My boxer (Or Pitbull if you'd prefer) is as soft as shît, has been walked off her leash many times without a single problem (I walk my dog off its leash because I have the common sense to do so, if I see another dog, my boxer goes back on the leash as I don't trust random dogs, or if children were near by, out of respect for the parents that would be no doubt very concerned about a dog walking past un-leashed)

Walked through a high street (on leash) and she loved it, and people loved her.

She has had at least 7-8 small dogs try and attack her. That's Jack Russels/Yorkshire Terriers etc

And 1 larger(sh) dog, which was a sheep dog.

And do you know what I noticed about all the dogs that were trying to attack my conpletely calm Pitbull? (She has never once responsed to an aggressive dog with violence, she just looks at them like WTF) ..90+% of them were small dogs, and 100% of them were owned by Old people (60+)

Always old people who can't control their terriers. Some are even off the leash when they try attacking. And yet my age group, and my dog breed gets the bad rep.

PitBulls are aggressive by nature - Complete nonsense IMO.

Now cats....Those fûckers are sadistic sons of bitchès! (Had 2 as a child, used to attack me all the time lol)


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Personally I'd rather come across that than a Russian Ovcharka...


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> Personally I'd rather come across that than a Russian Ovcharka...


or the tibetian mastiff or south african boerboel


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> Personally I'd rather come across that than a Russian Ovcharka...


It's people like them ****ers in the picture that give some dogs a bad rep, antagonising them, practically making them fight.

Then some little scrub from Manchester sat with his football top and Burberry hat is thinking "OMG so cool, il look like a bad man with that dog", then spends his mums dole on importing one which he treats like crap in turn producing a dog with a short fuse and bad temper

Dìck heads.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Roid-Rage said:


> I see your point mate but if you met Dillon (that's the dog) then you would realise that ain't ever going to happen, I've had him since he was a puppy (he's 3 now) and he has been brought up like a baby and so he is one, just a body building baby with genetics we would all die for.
> 
> I know his dad who is 6 and lives with my sister who has a 1 and a half year old daughter and I know his mum who is 5 and she lives with a mate of mine who has a 4 year old boy and a 2 year old girl. All 3 dogs are pure pitbulls and not one of them has mauled a dog or a person and none of them would without a very good reason. If someone breaks into my house then you are right they will get mauled but I might maul them before the dog gets there anyway
> 
> ...


You make a good point mate, but comparing the dangerous dogs act to racism and black people is a bit whacky and detracts credibility from your argument.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Archaic said:


> You make a good point mate, but comparing the dangerous dogs act to racism and black people is a bit whacky and detracts credibility from your argument.


says the jew.....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jiinx


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Archaic said:


> You make a good point mate, but comparing the dangerous dogs act to racism and black people is a bit whacky and detracts credibility from your argument.


I think most people would probably agree with you as it is an extreme argument but is how I see it because a different breed of dog is about as different to each other as a different race of people is from each other i.e. not very different once you get past aesthetics. I do understand why people who aren't quite as into the animal rights thing would see this as whacky though.

A hundred years ago in America if you tried to convince a white person that a black person is just as capable and nice natured as them you would not have been received very well and I hope in a hundred years time people look back at us and say how could they have discriminated different dog breeds and mistreated animals in the way that we do.

Might just be a dream but I seem to recall someone else had a dream on the same lines as my previous comment


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 167101
> View attachment 167102
> 
> 
> Jiinx


Aww doesn't look very dangerous mate


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

View attachment 167103


Here is Dillon


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Roid-Rage said:


> View attachment 167103
> 
> 
> Here is Dillon


that is a lovely looking and lean ass dog, good looking out for him


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Roid-Rage said:


> I think most people would probably agree with you as it is an extreme argument but is how I see it because a different breed of dog is about as different to each other as a different race of people is from each other i.e. not very different once you get past aesthetics. I do understand why people who aren't quite as into the animal rights thing would see this as whacky though.
> 
> A hundred years ago in America if you tried to convince a white person that a black person is just as capable and nice natured as them you would not have been received very well and I hope in a hundred years time people look back at us and say how could they have discriminated different dog breeds and mistreated animals in the way that we do.
> 
> Might just be a dream but I seem to recall someone else had a dream on the same lines as my previous comment


So your the Malcom X on the dangerous dogs breed then? How many babies did the oppressed black slaves rip to shreds?

I can see you feel strongly, but you won't be doing your charity on favours publicly expressing those views. It belittles hundreds of years of black slavery even mentioning the two situations within the same context mate.

The breed is a breed, not a race. It is an animal that very cruel humans have purposely bred to be a lethal weapon. It may be the most docile creature in the right hands, but it's DNA is something it cannot change - it is not the dogs fault when flips, it is the human manipulation of its genetic make-up that is to blame.

The grandmother last year that left it alone with her infant granddaughter said the exact same as you about it was the most loving dog in the world. It riipped the girls face out throat out.

If you are predisposed to be something by nature then nature will prevail allot of the time. The mind can't fight the body forever. That is why these dogs are illegal in the UK


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> that is a lovely looking and lean ass dog, good looking out for him


Cheers mate, ye I love him and he eats like a body builder but damn I wish I had his genetics


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Archaic said:


> So your the Malcom X on the dangerous dogs breed then? How many babies did the oppressed black slaves rip to shreds?
> 
> I can see you feel strongly, but you won't be doing your charity on favours publicly expressing those views. It belittles hundreds of years of black slavery even mentioning the two situations within the same context mate.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean me by the way, if it came across as that I apologise as that would have sounded very arrogant. There are a lot of people who believe this and the current campaign that the charity is working on to release is using a similar theme which includes a multi racial team by the way but for this conversation I will just speak for myself as I don't want to speak for anyone else.

First thing it was Martin Luther King who had a dream not Malcolm X 

I'm going to be very careful with my next comment so that it doesn't come across racist, all races of humans including white and black have carried out a lot worse atrocities than any of the stories that have come out about dogs, for instance I have witnessed myself while on service in Africa a village with just women and babies who were continuously gang raped when the group of males visited the village, they had their breasts cut off if they were disobedient and some of them had had their own sons be recruited into the male group and come back to rape them. There are many more worldwide stories of all races with similar atrocities look at the holocaust.

The only breed I have ever come across with the capacity for evil is human.

The grandmother wasn't going to say oh well the dog was a vicious thing anyway was she lol but I don't know that particular story so cant comment too much.

There are a lot of caged bull terriers in the UK waiting to be destroyed, not many people will agree with me on this but how is that different to slavery.

I firmly believe in nurture over nature but yes if you breed something for a purpose it always has that capacity but doesn't always have the need to use it and often doesn't want to either.

These are my opinions anyway and I fully understand that you agree with some and not others, I have spoken to you on other threads and respect your opinions on both this and more importantly body building since that is why we are on here.

I don't think it has turned into an argument and have actually enjoyed the back and forth but just wanted to squeeze this in to make sure it definitely doesn't turn into one and you don't think I'm being funny or anything


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Roid-Rage said:


> Aww doesn't look very dangerous mate


She's soft as sh1t mate,just how I want her to be.Get nothing but compliments on her and her behaviour. even had the Police stroking her and saying what a good dog she is lol. The funny thing is that because of her markings she doesn't look like your typical Pit so if all the people who people who compliment her knew would they change their opinion because of her breed?

A well trained and behaved dog is a well trained and behaved dog in my eyes. I don't judge by their breed. Same as I wouldn't judge a person on skin colour/religion etc.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Roid-Rage said:


> View attachment 167103
> 
> 
> Here is Dillon


Gorgeous dog mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 167108


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

The best fighting bulls are small, this fat piece of **** wouldn't pass the game test, he would roll over and die via heart exploding in chest.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 167110


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Breed specific legislation - Dog ownership - Campaigns


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 167110


 While socialisation is important and a determining factor, making out the variable genetic stock between breeds has no basis for their aggression isn't very accurate. This is even apparent in different lines of the same breed, some lines being far more prone to human aggression than others. Pitbulls are a dangerous breed, even very well trained ones can just snap due to their nature. This was seen in the U.S last year when a grandfather who had a Pitbull who had won prizes for obedience in dog groups and other organisations found his Pitbull ripping his granddaughters face off, she died.

Same as that woman whose Sharpei was on one of those dog shows and won, it mauled another dog. Big aggressive breeds are engineered to be a certain way. Some breeders have done fantastic work breeding the fight out of their Pitbulls but the majority have not and the ones who have are breeding an altogether different dog than 99 percent of pitbulls out there.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Roid-Rage said:


> There are a lot of caged bull terriers in the UK waiting to be destroyed, not many people will agree with me on this but how is that different to slavery.


Oh my life!!! :lol:

I hope for the sake of the charity that you work for, that they drop any comparisons between dogs and humans in their campaign before it goes public.

The two things are absolutely not comparable and all it will do is alienate the average person to your cause.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Lotte said:


> Oh my life!!! :lol:
> 
> I hope for the sake of the charity that you work for, that they drop any comparisons between dogs and humans in their campaign before it goes public.
> 
> The two things are absolutely not comparable and all it will do is alienate the average person to your cause.


This ^^

Like when vegans compare the killing of chickens to the holocaust.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Oh my life!!!
> 
> I hope for the sake of the charity that you work for, that they drop any comparisons between dogs and humans in their campaign before it goes public.
> 
> The two things are absolutely not comparable and all it will do is alienate the average person to your cause.


Unfortunately the average person is very ignorant on the subject.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

How about a 18stone Pitbull?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> How about a 18stone Pitbull?


That one should definitely be put down lol.


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

There is no bad dog's just bad owners, its not the breed its the deed.

I believe no dog is bad if brought up right, it's when they get into the hands of idiots using them as "status" dogs cause they are too much of a **** bag to stand up for themselves so they need a big dog to make them look hard.

I have 4 rotties and i get it all the time "oh they are devil dogs"........"errrr no thank evil dogs them"........."nasty dogs them"......Bore off you daft ****s lol, rotties are very soft caring breed as are pits if brought up right.

Do these look like they have a bad bone in them? lol, soft as owt will lick you to death.

I treat my dogs like they are my children and prefer them over people lol

View attachment 167112


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

walton21 said:


> There is no bad dog's just bad owners, its not the breed its the deed.
> 
> I believe no dog is bad if brought up right, it's when they get into the hands of idiots using them as "status" dogs cause they are too much of a **** bag to stand up for themselves so they need a big dog to make them look hard.
> 
> ...


Lovely dogs.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 167110


the dragons stated out pretty cute and friendly in game of thrones


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> the dragons stated out pretty cute and friendly in game of thrones


best analogy of the thread tbh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't see the justification in putting down a dog who has done nothing wrong because other dogs have bitten someone. Bit like saying it'd be ok for the Police to come and charge you with murder because someone somewhere has killed someone.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> the dragons stated out pretty cute and friendly in game of thrones


Lol tit


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

walton21 said:


> There is no bad dog's just bad owners, its not the breed its the deed.
> 
> I believe no dog is bad if brought up right, it's when they get into the hands of idiots using them as "status" dogs cause they are too much of a **** bag to stand up for themselves so they need a big dog to make them look hard.
> 
> ...


tbf they ripped fcuk out of your wall paper .


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

Pointer21 said:


> WPitbulls are a dangerous breed, even very well trained ones can just snap due to their nature.


just a straight up fact right here

its like the whole all religions are equally nonsense too... no, some are WORSE then others they are not equal... they are equally false  just not equally bad/evil


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol tit


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

MRSTRONG said:


> tbf they ripped fcuk out of your wall paper .


Missus started taking wallpaper off to decorate  lol


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

walton21 said:


> Missus started taking wallpaper off to decorate  lol


 Excusing your violent dogs behaviour. Blaming it on the missus.


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Pointer21 said:


> Excusing your violent dogs behaviour. Blaming it on the missus.


Ok your right, those nasty evil devil dogs ripped the **** out of my wallpaper.............it is no more.........i might have to have them put down


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> I don't see the justification in putting down a dog who has done nothing wrong because other dogs have bitten someone. Bit like saying it'd be ok for the Police to come and charge you with murder because someone somewhere has killed someone.


 One is a dog, the other is a human. We as the dominant species remove other animals we deem a hazard to our safety. What don't you get about it?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Roid-Rage said:


> I didn't mean me by the way, if it came across as that I apologise as that would have sounded very arrogant. There are a lot of people who believe this and the current campaign that the charity is working on to release is using a similar theme which includes a multi racial team by the way but for this conversation I will just speak for myself as I don't want to speak for anyone else.
> 
> First thing it was Martin Luther King who had a dream not Malcolm X
> 
> ...


Fair enough mate, I can see your point but I see it more so taking the bigger picture into account. The comparisons to race, oppression etc are way out there too, allot of people will feel that is making a mockery out of a very serious dark, henious chapter in human history.

These animals are illegal in the UK for good reasons IMO. I'm certain there would be a allot more horrific human injuries if they were not.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Comparing the life of a dog to a human as equally moral, when morals are things we make up as humans, is absurd.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

aqualung said:


> looks like a mastiff /pitbull cross rather than a pure pitbull , still a big dog.


Yeah its a bandogge. Not pit, looks good though.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I don't see the justification in putting down a dog who has done nothing wrong because other dogs have bitten someone. Bit like saying it'd be ok for the Police to come and charge you with murder because someone somewhere has killed someone.


Incomparable.

You can't teach ethics to a dog.

Humans are socialised to have ethics and morals, we have a conscience and (most) humans are capable to applying what they know to situations that haven't occurred yet. Most humans know that if someone comes up to you and pokes you in the ears or nose, annoying as it is, you should try not to attempt to murder them in response.

When dogs that are bred to fight, chase or defend feel threatened bad things can happen, your dog can't apply the same reason you would to the situation.

I'm somewhere in the middle. I don't believe that the majority of dogs of any breed just bite or attack people for fun. They react to humans who don't know how to read them, usually when they are poorly socialised, poorly supervised and around children who have not been taught to respect animals personal space/or are too young to be taught that and shouldn't be in free contact with the dog anyway.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

/thread


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Incomparable.
> 
> You can't teach ethics to a dog.
> 
> ...


Humans are socialised yet look at the terrible things we do to each other. By comparison humans are more dangerous and kill more than any animal.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Humans are socialised yet look at the terrible things we do to each other. By comparison humans are more dangerous and kill more than any animal.


 Because the other animals lack the cognitive ability to figure out how to dominate us. Other animals are not pure innocent beings, they just are not as smart as us and thus can not figure out how to kill and dominate other species as effectively.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Humans are socialised yet look at the terrible things we do to each other. By comparison humans are more dangerous and kill more than any animal.


That argument just doesn't work.

Massacres in Nigeria and beheadings by ISIS don't make the death of a John-Paul Massey in Liverpool, mauled to death by his uncles pitbull any less terrible or preventable.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lotte said:


> That argument just doesn't work.
> 
> Massacres in Nigeria and beheadings by ISIS don't make the death of a John-Paul Massey in Liverpool, mauled to death by his uncles pitbull any less terrible or preventable.


Nor does BSL. Even the RSPCA are campaigning against it,because it's cruel and unfair.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Nor does BSL. Even the RSPCA are campaigning against it,because it's cruel and unfair.


You're going to want to google "non sequitur".


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So for arguments sake let's say you rescued a dog. Had that dog for 3yrs and it was a great dog,part of the family. Never done anything wrong. You didn't know it was a 'Pitbull type'.

Would it be fair for that dog to be put down?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lotte said:


> You're going to want to google "non sequitur".


I didn't want to Google it all.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

FelonE said:


> So for arguments sake let's say you rescued a dog. Had that dog for 3yrs and it was a great dog,part of the family. Never done anything wrong. You didn't know it was a 'Pitbull type'.
> 
> Would it be fair for that dog to be put down?


 I don't know about fair but it would be funny.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pointer21 said:


> I don't know about fair but it would be funny.


Ok


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

FelonE said:


> She's soft as sh1t mate,just how I want her to be.Get nothing but compliments on her and her behaviour. even had the Police stroking her and saying what a good dog she is lol. The funny thing is that because of her markings she doesn't look like your typical Pit so if all the people who people who compliment her knew would they change their opinion because of her breed?
> 
> A well trained and behaved dog is a well trained and behaved dog in my eyes. I don't judge by their breed. Same as I wouldn't judge a person on skin colour/religion etc.


Ye mine is soppy as well, he's only barked about 5 times in his life haha you are right that is exactly how you want them, anyone who wants a vicious dog is an idiot. Just like people they can be nice loving family members but that doesn't effect the fact they will defend your family if the time comes because they have a great sense of loyalty.

I had the health visitor round when my son was born and Dillon was there but he is so placcid that she didn't even ask his breed but as you say bet if I had told her she would have suddenly changed.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> One is a dog, the other is a human. We as the dominant species remove other animals we deem a hazard to our safety. What don't you get about it?


You sound like a Nazi, dominant species haha whatever way you look at it that is wrong;

From a religious point of view God created all species and humans were created to care for the other animals

From a evolutionary point of view we would be no different to animals whatsoever because we are a species of animal

If we are the dominant species why would we need to be scared of any of the others? In a field with a lion or in the water with a shark would you still be the dominant species? I suspect not.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> You sound like a Nazi, dominant species haha whatever way you look at it that is wrong;
> 
> From a religious point of view God created all species and humans were created to care for the other animals
> 
> ...


 No god created animals and said we could kill them:

Genesis 9:3

Every moving thing that lives shall be food for you. And as I gave you the green plants, I give you everything.

And no killing certain dog breeds to remove the risk to children and other people in society is not like the Nazi's, just like every bodybuilder on here is not like Genghis Khan for eating chickens that were killed for our specific diets. Humans are a part of nature and part of the food chain, our morals apply to us within the species. Anthropomorphism is silly. It is also a first world problem.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> You sound like a Nazi, dominant species haha whatever way you look at it that is wrong;
> 
> From a religious point of view God created all species and humans were created to care for the other animals
> 
> ...


 We dominated through using our brains and opposable thumbs to conquer our environment, we are far more dominant than a shark or a lion, we could exterminate every other species if we so desired. You are confusing physical prowess as being the deciding factor. As the dominant and most advanced species on the planet we can choose what other animals we remove from our environment to protect our lives and our loves ones.

Is this fair to the animals we kill for food and for protection of our own species? What is fair? Fair is a made up term for a made up ethic. Our social constructs do not cross species.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> Comparing the life of a dog to a human as equally moral, when morals are things we make up as humans, is absurd.


If this was true we should be morally better but are we



Pointer21 said:


> While socialisation is important and a determining factor, making out the variable genetic stock between breeds has no basis for their aggression isn't very accurate. This is even apparent in different lines of the same breed, some lines being far more prone to human aggression than others. Pitbulls are a dangerous breed, even very well trained ones can just snap due to their nature. This was seen in the U.S last year when a grandfather who had a Pitbull who had won prizes for obedience in dog groups and other organisations found his Pitbull ripping his granddaughters face off, she died.
> 
> Same as that woman whose Sharpei was on one of those dog shows and won, it mauled another dog. Big aggressive breeds are engineered to be a certain way. Some breeders have done fantastic work breeding the fight out of their Pitbulls but the majority have not and the ones who have are breeding an altogether different dog than 99 percent of pitbulls out there.


Sharpei's aren't banned so sort of proves our point about bsl, when a dog hurts someone the owners will always say anything to get their selves out of trouble, bit like 25 year old drug dealer gets shot in London and then hes suddenly a model citizen and good boy on news



Lotte said:


> Oh my life!!! :lol:
> 
> I hope for the sake of the charity that you work for, that they drop any comparisons between dogs and humans in their campaign before it goes public.
> 
> The two things are absolutely not comparable and all it will do is alienate the average person to your cause.


The charity I volunteer struggles to see any difference between different species of mammals and the basic rights they all deserve (yes this includes humans)



Pointer21 said:


> This ^^
> 
> Like when vegans compare the killing of chickens to the holocaust.


Killing for food is not the same as for fun or prejudice, I eat meat but we did campaign against caged hens in the UK and continue to try improve their living conditions


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> Comparing the life of a dog to a human as equally moral, when morals are things we make up as humans, is absurd.





Lotte said:


> Incomparable.
> 
> You can't teach ethics to a dog.
> 
> ...


You seem to be struggling with ethics and morals a lot more than my dog ever has or will.

Lottes last paragraph has some good points in though.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> If this was true we should be morally better but are we
> 
> Sharpei's aren't banned so sort of proves our point about bsl, when a dog hurts someone the owners will always say anything to get their selves out of trouble, bit like 25 year old drug dealer gets shot in London and then hes suddenly a model citizen and good boy on news
> 
> ...


 Your premise is a silly one. You are trying to imply that there is a general morality between species, this is just not the case. If you eat meat this is even more ridiculous. Why is it fair a chicken can die but a pitbull should live? It is a silly stance to take. Morality is a social construct, we use it to protect society for example create the term murder and have it punishable to keep our society safe.

There is no murder in the lion community, or the shark community, there is just reality without any constructed morals. Your morals are like sand falling through the cracks of your fingers dude.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> No god created animals and said we could kill them:
> 
> Genesis 9:3
> 
> ...


You have picked a snippet of the bible read the rest sometime, I'm not religious it is just that one line is a misrepresentation of the chapters meaning.

It is the constant reference to we are the dominant species and we select that is where I drew the Nazi comparison from.



Pointer21 said:


> We dominated through using our brains and opposable thumbs to conquer our environment, we are far more dominant than a shark or a lion, we could exterminate every other species if we so desired. You are confusing physical prowess as being the deciding factor. As the dominant and most advanced species on the planet we can choose what other animals we remove from our environment to protect our lives and our loves ones.
> 
> Is this fair to the animals we kill for food and for protection of our own species? What is fair? Fair is a made up term for a made up ethic. Our social constructs do not cross species.


Yes we did but before us there were many dominant species and after us there will be many more.

I believe that as we have the moral understanding and we are in the position we are that we have no reason to mistreat anyone or any other species for fun or any other reason than for food and this should be done in a humane way. Yes humane a word we like to throw around to show how good we are Google that word since it doesn't apply to all humans obviously.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> I don't know about fair but it would be funny.


narcissism


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> You have picked a snippet of the bible read the rest sometime, I'm not religious it is just that one line is a misrepresentation of the chapters meaning.
> 
> It is the constant reference to we are the dominant species and we select that is where I drew the Nazi comparison from.
> 
> ...


 No I did not cherry pick, the bible states in many parts the animals were created for us to eat. It is completely wrong to try and take any other meaning from it.

Why do you belong to a charity that does work around animal rights and caged hens/Pitbulls? Would it not be more moral to focus on the thousands of black Human beings starving and dying of preventable diseases everyday?

Morality is a construct, whether you believe that or not is of no importance.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> narcissism


 I don't think you know what narcissism means mr Roid-Rage.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> Your premise is a silly one. You are trying to imply that there is a general morality between species, this is just not the case. If you eat meat this is even more ridiculous. Why is it fair a chicken can die but a pitbull should live? It is a silly stance to take. Morality is a social construct, we use it to protect society for example create the term murder and have it punishable to keep our society safe.
> 
> There is no murder in the lion community, or the shark community, there is just reality without any constructed morals. Your morals are like sand falling through the cracks of your fingers dude.


It is a shame because you are obviously an intelligent person but your grasp of morality is way too off for me to understand.

The chicken died for food this is nature, the pit bull died because some idiot decided that there should be a law to ban a certain breed how is the difference not obvious.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Pointer21 said:


> No I did not cherry pick, the bible states in many parts the animals were created for us to eat. It is completely wrong to try and take any other meaning from it.
> 
> *Why do you belong to a charity that does work around animal rights and caged hens/Pitbulls? Would it not be more moral to focus on the thousands of black Human beings starving and dying of preventable diseases everyday?*
> 
> Morality is a construct, whether you believe that or not is of no importance.


Why aren't you?

Point proven, case closed - we're human, our thought process is naturally self orientated to help ourselves and those we love...Not to help people/animals we have never met.

That's why saving a dog comes easy (We've all met one) and having someone else kill a chicken is easy (Met one when I was 5, it attacked me, Karmas a bitch)


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> I don't think you know what narcissism means mr Roid-Rage.


It is a person who is so obsessed with their own adequacy that they delude their selves with grandiosity and empathy is an alien emotion to them which often results in them finding the suffering of others amusing and gratifying.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> It is a shame because you are obviously an intelligent person but your grasp of morality is way too off for me to understand.
> 
> The chicken died for food this is nature, the pit bull died because some idiot decided that there should be a law to ban a certain breed how is the difference not obvious.


 We can live without animal products, this is a fact. We choose not to because we prefer the taste of flesh. How is that not immoral but killing a pitbull to remove the danger to people is? Do you not understand the problem there? That is a huge inconsistency.

If you personally have those constructed morals that say one is ok the other is not then fine, but I don't and I am merely stating there is no materialist basis for morality being a tangible thing. We apply them selectively as tools for the self preservation of mankind, You are applying them in different ways for two things both of which are not necessary for human survival, but one you agree with the other you are against.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Mclovin147 said:


> Why aren't you?
> 
> Point proven, case closed - we're human, our thought process is naturally self orientated to help ourselves and those we love...Not to help people/animals we have never met.
> 
> That's why saving a dog comes easy (We've all met one) and having someone else kill a chicken is easy (Met one when I was 5, it attacked me, Karmas a bitch)


 That was my point. I don't because I have my own problems and helping other people does not factor into it. Just like Roid-Rage has empathy for and wants to save the Pitbulls but not for the millions of chickens we consume each year.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> No I did not cherry pick, the bible states in many parts the animals were created for us to eat. It is completely wrong to try and take any other meaning from it.
> 
> Why do you belong to a charity that does work around animal rights and caged hens/Pitbulls? Would it not be more moral to focus on the thousands of black Human beings starving and dying of preventable diseases everyday?
> 
> Morality is a construct, whether you believe that or not is of no importance.


There are plenty of people fighting that cause, you could ask that question of anyone working for any charity we each make a choice which cause to fight for doesn't mean we believe in the others.

I do believe it is a construct like all social behaviours but I believe that some animals grasp this concept a lot better than some humans. The same people who wish my dog dead would find that he would be nice to them if they came round my house, who has the moral high ground there.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> There are plenty of people fighting that cause, you could ask that question of anyone working for any charity we each make a choice which cause to fight for doesn't mean we believe in the others.
> 
> I do believe it is a construct like all social behaviours but I believe that some animals grasp this concept a lot better than some humans. The same people who wish my dog dead would find that he would be nice to them if they came round my house, who has the moral high ground there.


 Many Pitbulls are nice, but you can't argue that there is a certain danger with certain breeds, the genetic stock of Pitbulls, where the non game dogs were killed or used as prey in training for generations created a certain type of animal. Any dogs that backed down from a fresh Pitbull entering the training pit were killed, wiped from the lines, this left only the most tough, aggressive dogs which created these fighting lines.

Your dog is probably great because you are a good owner, but the fact is Pitbulls can snap, have more of a proclivity to violence and are physically far more capable of doing great damage to someone it attacks.

These are good reasons to consider killing dogs of that breed. You can argue if you think we should or not but to deny the above does more harm than good to the pro - Pitbull argument. Just denying reality when it comes to certain breeds is not a good idea.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> That was my point. I don't because I have my own problems and helping other people does not factor into it. Just like Roid-Rage has empathy for and wants to save the Pitbulls but not for the millions of chickens we consume each year.


I have no affiliation to any specific animal this thread was just about pit bulls, I believe that all creatures human or otherwise should be judged solely on there actions and that any animals killed for food should not suffer any unnecessary cruelty.

I understand there is a practicality sometimes and a dog that is vicious whether through its own nature or through mistreatment I understand that they cannot be re homed and that the most humane way of dealing with this situation is to put them down but I do not believe a dog that has never shown any sign of aggression should be put down due to breed.

I think that is a pretty clear morality, obviously not one you share but that is fair enough if we all had the same opinions then there would be nothing to change.


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> I have no affiliation to any specific animal this thread was just about pit bulls, I believe that all creatures human or otherwise should be judged solely on there actions and that any animals killed for food should not suffer any unnecessary cruelty.
> 
> I understand there is a practicality sometimes and a dog that is vicious whether through its own nature or through mistreatment I understand that they cannot be re homed and that the most humane way of dealing with this situation is to put them down but I do not believe a dog that has never shown any sign of aggression should be put down due to breed.
> 
> I think that is a pretty clear morality, obviously not one you share but that is fair enough if we all had the same opinions then there would be nothing to change.


 Well how would you feel about implementing a system for owning the dangerous breeds (not just already banned dogs but the generally dangerous ones) like pitbull, Tosa, Akita, Sharpei etc etc? Something like the Swedish have for gun ownership:

1. You have to take a safety course

2. Only KC registered government approved breeders whose breeding practises are monitored can breed and sell these dangerous breeds

3. You must be employed and financially capable of looking after it and have insurance

4. You must take 6 month worth of government ran obedience classes

5. You must muzzle the dog when in public around young children

6. A background check must be done to keep dogs out of the hands of criminals

7. A minimum 2 year sentence for unlicensed dangerous dog owners

8. You can have an animal taken away if you don't give it access to exercise appropriate for its breed (one of the biggest causes for aggression)

I would have no problem if people acknowledged the reality that certain breeds are more prone to violence, we had a background checks to keep them out of idiots hands and everyone had to have real training and properly look after them.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> Many Pitbulls are nice, but you can't argue that there is a certain danger with certain breeds, the genetic stock of Pitbulls, where the non game dogs were killed or used as prey in training for generations created a certain type of animal. Any dogs that backed down from a fresh Pitbull entering the training pit were killed, wiped from the lines, this left only the most tough, aggressive dogs which created these fighting lines.
> 
> Your dog is probably great because you are a good owner, but the fact is Pitbulls can snap, have more of a proclivity to violence and are physically far more capable of doing great damage to someone it attacks.
> 
> These are good reasons to consider killing dogs of that breed. You can argue if you think we should or not but to deny the above does more harm than good to the pro - Pitbull argument. Just denying reality when it comes to certain breeds is not a good idea.


I don't entirely disagree the breed was selected for its natural strength and capacity for damage and then its evolution was manipulated to make it into a fighting breed which was a cruel practice and typical example of the "dominant species" thinking they can control nature.

One interesting fact though is that during the time when these practices were being carried out that many of the families who owned them had lots of children in a small space with these dogs and because of this any of them that showed aggression towards humans were also destroyed. Food for thought.

The fact is that dog attacks on children etc. in the UK have not gone down since this breed was banned, those numbers don't lie so it is not an effective way to combat the problem. I believe that registered breeding and harsher punishments for animal cruelty would help but probably nothing would totally eradicate the problem. Maybe a classification of certain breeds that require a license to own would help, maybe not but the current solution isn't working.

My niece can give my pit bull a treat and then reach in his mouth and take it back out and he will not close his mouth while she is near, this isn't because of fear or training, he does no tricks except sit and paw etc. and has had no formal training he just knows the difference between right and wrong and he loves her.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> Well how would you feel about implementing a system for owning the dangerous breeds (not just already banned dogs but the generally dangerous ones) like pitbull, Tosa, Akita, Sharpei etc etc? Something like the Swedish have for gun ownership:
> 
> 1. You have to take a safety course
> 
> ...


I literally just suggested a similar thing in my post as you posted yours, I would support that if it replaced the current solution because I think it would have a much better result in reducing attacks and although these wouldn't be necessary for my dog I would go through the motions just because I know it would mean everyone else is having to as well.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Roid-Rage said:


> View attachment 167103
> 
> 
> Here is Dillon


To put that photo in context that is him waiting for a beef sausage by the way


----------



## Pointer21 (Feb 21, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> To put that photo in context that is him waiting for a beef sausage by the way



View attachment 167168


Your dog is like Ivan Drago and mine is like Uncle Pauli.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Pointer21 said:


> View attachment 167168
> 
> 
> Your dog is like Ivan Drago and mine is like Uncle Pauli.


Haha ye I see that looks wise although Dillon has a temperament more like tinky winky


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

Nigerian pitbull


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)

Someone's offered a million dollars to buy him but owners declined


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Harry1213 said:



> Someone's offered a millionaire dollars to buy him but owners declined


The father was 10.5 stone and the mother around 8 stone, the owners are probably thinking this HULK will be worth his weight in gold for future breeding.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Harry1213 said:


> Someone's offered a million dollars to buy him but owners declined


All i can say is they are ****ing idiots then.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Can't be bothered to go through 13 pages of people arguing, lol

To me looks more like an American bully breed, not a pure bread pitbull terrier


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Can't be bothered to go through 13 pages of people arguing, lol
> 
> To me looks more like an American bully breed, not a pure bread pitbull terrier


Ye its definitely got mastiff in I would say, mine is a pure pit bull terrier and he don't look like that if you cycle up there is a pic of mine.


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> Ye its definitely got mastiff in I would say, mine is a pure pit bull terrier and he don't look like that if you cycle up there is a pic of mine.


How old is he?


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Chronic said:


> How old is he?


He's 3 mate


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Archaic said:


> The size on this mofo! 17 months old, 12.5 stone and still growing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a Cane Corso cross pit making it an xxxl my mate breeds these in Holland they are really sweet dogs they just look intimidating...


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> He's 3 mate


Is he full pit? Looks like he's got some staffy in him.

Nice dog anyway


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Its a Cane Corso cross pit making it an xxxl my mate breeds these in Holland they are really sweet dogs they just look intimidating...


All dogs are sweet if they are looked after right mate, never heard of cane corso but just googled it and they are good looking dogs



Chronic said:


> Is he full pit? Looks like he's got some staffy in him.
> 
> Nice dog anyway


Cheers mate ye I think he is full pit his dad is definitely pure his family and my family have lived together for several generations, I grew up with his great, great granddad as a kid and then his great granddad and then his granddad who still lives with my mum, my sister has his dad and now I have Dillon.

We did this because my parents owned his great granddad before the ban and didn't want to give him up because I was 5 and he was my best friend. Hopefully my son will carry this on so we can keep the line and breed alive until they get rid of the ban.

I know his mum because we have always had to find people to breed to keep the line going with pits and she looked pit but may have had staffy in her, its hard to tell now because nobody has papers for pits since the ban.

To be honest most people think he's a really big staffy I even have him registered at vets for his jabs and stuff as a staffy haha they said he is heaviest staffy they have ever weighed, I just laughed when they said it and said he eats a lot of meat.

What people have in their head as a pit is usually one of the american breeds or with cut ears where as Dillon is a pure English pit bull, very few about anymore cause of the ban. It is a massive shame because they are one of the few indigenous dog breeds in England that are as they were intended to be.

Staffys are small pits anyway they have just been crossed and had their breeding manipulated to be smaller and show certain characteristics more pronounced.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Roid-Rage said:


> View attachment 167103
> 
> 
> Here is Dillon


Looks more american bulldog to me

View attachment 167558


----------



## Chronic (Feb 5, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> All dogs are sweet if they are looked after right mate, never heard of cane corso but just googled it and they are good looking dogs
> 
> Cheers mate ye I think he is full pit his dad is definitely pure his family and my family have lived together for several generations, I grew up with his great granddad as a kid and then his granddad, my sister has his dad and now I have Dillon. We did this because my parents owned his great granddad before the ban and didn't want to give him up because I was 5 and he was my best friend.
> 
> ...


I wish people thought mine was a staffy :/ I dont like to walk her much anymore because so many people can tell straight away what breed she is, her size and 'champaign' colour gives it away aha.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> All dogs are sweet if they are looked after right mate, never heard of cane corso but just googled it and they are good looking dogs
> 
> Cheers mate ye I think he is full pit his dad is definitely pure his family and my family have lived together for several generations, I grew up with his great granddad as a kid. I know his mum because we have always had to find people to breed to keep the line going with pits and she looked pit but may have had staffy in her, its hard to tell now because nobody has paper for pits since the ban.
> 
> ...


Does it say English pit bull terrier on his Kennel club papers then? I've heard of old English bull dogs they look similar to bull mastiff types but never heard of English pit bulls..

You get Staffordshire bull terriers, American Staffordshire bull terriers, Pit bull terriers and what I have Bull terriers (English to help differentiate the breed) but that's a new one on me...

Lovely dog though mate check out Dennis- ssb strong blood bullys, they are cane corso cross pits but the crossing has been done way back and he just carried the line on with the same breed.


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

banzi said:


> Looks more american bulldog to me
> 
> View attachment 167558


definitely not American bulldog I can see what you saying by that pic though cause I have a mate who has an American bulldog I'll post some more pics later cause he don't look like one from other angles at all mate


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Chronic said:


> I wish people thought mine was a staffy :/ I dont like to walk her much anymore because so many people can tell straight away what breed she is, her size and 'champaign' colour gives it away aha.


His size does but hes lucky with the colours and markings, his dad is a bit more suspicious looking haha


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Does it say English pit bull terrier on his Kennel club papers then? I've heard of old English bull dogs they look similar to bull mastiff types but never heard of English pit bulls..
> 
> You get Staffordshire bull terriers, American Staffordshire bull terriers, Pit bull terriers and what I have Bull terriers (English to help differentiate the breed) but that's a new one on me...
> 
> Lovely dog though mate check out Dennis- ssb strong blood bullys, they are cane corso cross pits but the crossing has been done way back and he just carried the line on with the same breed.


I used the English for the same reason you did mate because you get a Pit Bull Terrier which is what he is but then you get an American Pit Bull Terrier which is a crossed breed and looks different. The English is the original breed though because they came from here and were taken to America but this is the dying breed because we then banned them.

Ye I'll give it a look mate.

EDIT: just saw what you said about his kennel club papers haha it wouldn't say pit bull terrier now would it since this is number one on the banned breeds here


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

View attachment 167560


Very similar.. Cane x pit.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

No such thing as English pit FFS. The breed is APBT, no EPBT has ever been recognised. There is however an AM STAFF that is recognised as a separate breed.

Staff's and pits may of originated from the old English terrier but that's the last point the breeds crossed paths really.

They are both bull terriers but vastly different dogs.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Roid-Rage said:


> I used the English for the same reason you did mate because you get a Pit Bull Terrier which is what he is but then you get an American Pit Bull Terrier which is a crossed breed and looks different. The English is the original breed though because they came from here and were taken to America but this is the dying breed because we then banned them.
> 
> Ye I'll give it a look mate.
> 
> EDIT: just saw what you said about his kennel club papers haha it wouldn't say pit bull terrier now would it since this is number one on the banned breeds here


Do you have anything to support what your saying about PBT and APBT being recognised as different breeds?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> I used the English for the same reason you did mate because you get a Pit Bull Terrier which is what he is but then you get an American Pit Bull Terrier which is a crossed breed and looks different. The English is the original breed though because they came from here and were taken to America but this is the dying breed because we then banned them.
> 
> Ye I'll give it a look mate.
> 
> EDIT: just saw what you said about his kennel club papers haha it wouldn't say pit bull terrier now would it since this is number one on the banned breeds here


You can have them here... They just have to be registered. My pal has pits... all tattooed in the ears no problem!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> No such thing as English pit FFS. The breed is APBT, no EPBT has ever been recognised. There is however an AM STAFF that is recognised as a separate breed.
> 
> Staff's and pits may of originated from the old English terrier but that's the last point the breeds crossed paths really.
> 
> They are both bull terriers but vastly different dogs.


And that was about one hundred years ago...


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> No such thing as English pit FFS. The breed is APBT, no EPBT has ever been recognised. There is however an AM STAFF that is recognised as a separate breed.
> 
> Staff's and pits may of originated from the old English terrier but that's the last point the breeds crossed paths really.
> 
> They are both bull terriers but vastly different dogs.


If you had read what I said then you would have realised that I never said there was such a breed as an English Pit Bull Terrier I was using the word to differentiate between the original Pit Bull Terrier from England and the hybrid breed known as the American Pit Bull Terrier.

Yes they are all very different dogs quite easy to differentiate between.



sneeky_dave said:


> Do you have anything to support what your saying about PBT and APBT being recognised as different breeds?


1. Think about it if there is an American Pit Bull Terrier but these dogs never lived in America indigenously but were all brought from England then there must be a breed that was here originally called the Pit Bull Terrier.

2. If you look up the dangerous dogs act UK then you will see that the banned dog is called a Pit Bull Terrier, not an American Pit Bull Terrier.

3. We were having a general conversation about dogs not about steroids having certain effects so I don't really see why I need to present evidence for this, as you can see by my previous posts this dog and his family have been in my family for generations and his great great granddad who my parents owned before the ban was a pure bred Pit Bull Terrier (not American) with papers who was bred in England.

4. I think you may want to lower your dosage of AAS if this annoys you so much 

5. I don't really care what is a recognised breed as the same people who make up these classifications class my dog as too dangerous to even be alive.

6. I will try and use your argument as a defence in court if I ever get caught with him.



Acidreflux said:


> You can have them here... They just have to be registered. My pal has pits... all tattooed in the ears no problem!


I have a 5 month old baby so this would not be the case I am afraid mate, this is why I didn't register him before because the authorities don't know about him and I knew I would want a family at some point.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Roid-Rage said:


> If you had read what I said then you would have realised that I never said there was such a breed as an English Pit Bull Terrier I was using the word to differentiate between the original Pit Bull Terrier from England and the hybrid breed known as the American Pit Bull Terrier.
> 
> Yes they are all very different dogs quite easy to differentiate between.
> 
> ...


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Archaic said:


> The size on this mofo! 17 months old, 12.5 stone and still growing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checking, is this the right scale bro?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Fletch68 said:


> Perhaps i would try and out fight it....use jabs and a strong defence.


Sprawl, Take it's back, Rear Naked Choke it - That works on dogs right? :stuart:


----------

